# Amtrak Guest Rewards



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 25, 2008)

ok can anyone help translate the fees with the amtrak guest rewards master card. can i use it for other things not just amtrak like via rail canada. if i don't use the card do i get charged any monthly fees. i would make sure i had the money ready before charging something so i could pay it off in full. whats the credit limit on it.


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 25, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> ok can anyone help translate the fees with the amtrak guest rewards master card. can i use it for other things not just amtrak like via rail canada. if i don't use the card do i get charged any monthly fees. i would make sure i had the money ready before charging something so i could pay it off in full. whats the credit limit on it.


The AGR Mastercard is just a Mastercard, and you can use it anywhere Mastercard is accepted (I charge my telephone bill to it, for instance). If you pay your bill in full each month, and don't go over your credit limit, you will never be charged a fee or interest. The credit limit depends on your credit record.

An exception would be a charge in a foreign currency, including Canadian dollars (as in the case of Via Rail). This would get you a currency exchange surcharge (3%?). Almost all credit cards now do this, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 25, 2008)

Ispolkom said:


> An exception would be a charge in a foreign currency, including Canadian dollars (as in the case of Via Rail). This would get you a currency exchange surcharge (3%?). Almost all credit cards now do this, I'm sorry to say.


so does my bank for my debit card. ok for the mastercard is there any fees for having it even if for some reason i don't use it.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 25, 2008)

If you mean "Is there an annual fee (even if you don't use it)?" - the answer is *NO*! 

The AGR MasterCard is just like any other MasterCard issued. You can use it wherever you see that MC is accepted, and (if you chose) can pay the balance in installments.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 25, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> If you mean "Is there an annual fee (even if you don't use it)?" - the answer is *NO*!
> The AGR MasterCard is just like any other MasterCard issued. You can use it wherever you see that MC is accepted, and (if you chose) can pay the balance in installments.


cool. now the apr is that applied to the bill when i use the card. lets say amtrak is $800 and i get the bill is that going to be 800 or they going to add interest. if i payed it in full would it stay $800. im new to credit cards so forgive the questions.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 25, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > If you mean "Is there an annual fee (even if you don't use it)?" - the answer is *NO*!
> ...


The APR is only applied *IF AND WHEN* you do not pay the full balance on the statement by the due date. If the statement balance is $800, and you pay $800 by the due date, the APR (and any interest) is *0%*! 

The thing with credit cards is to try and pay the balance in full each month. Then you don't have to worry about interest or the APR rate. I'm not saying I'm better than most people, but I've had numerous credit cards for the past 20 years, and I think there were only 2 or 3 times I didn't pay the full balance. (But then I paid it all, and all the next balance, the following month.) If I can't afford to pay cash, I don't charge it!



> im new to credit cards so forgive the questions.


The only dumb question is the one not asked!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks. first i got to sign up for AGR system. should i wait untill im ready to book so i get the extra points (500) or sign up and apply for the card and get 2500 for amtrak sense the other 2500 goes to chase.also i don't see a option for discounted travail(yeah yeah wikipedia)


----------



## AlanB (Oct 26, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> thanks. first i got to sign up for AGR system. should i wait untill im ready to book so i get the extra points (500) or sign up and apply for the card and get 2500 for amtrak sense the other 2500 goes to chase.also i don't see a option for discounted travail(yeah yeah wikipedia)


When you make your first purchase with the AGR credit card, Amtrak will give you a bonus of 2,500 AGR and Chase will give you a bonus of 2,500 AGR points for a total of 5,000 AGR points. That's in addition to the points earned for the purchase.

You're not getting "Chase" points, your getting AGR points that Chase is paying for.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 26, 2008)

AlanB said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > thanks. first i got to sign up for AGR system. should i wait untill im ready to book so i get the extra points (500) or sign up and apply for the card and get 2500 for amtrak sense the other 2500 goes to chase.also i don't see a option for discounted travail(yeah yeah wikipedia)
> ...


ok I signed up and got my member number. now once i do take a trip i get a permanent card. now to apply for the credit card.

Ok applyed for the card. will hear something via snail mail within 30 days


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 26, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> ok I signed up and got my member number. now once i do take a trip i get a permanent card. now to apply for the credit card.
> Ok applyed for the card. will hear something via snail mail within 30 days


I think you were referring to the 500 point bonus for enrolling in AGR - besides the 5,000 point bonus for signing up for the credit card. I don't know where you live, but if you take *ANY* trip (even if you can a $3 one way trip!) on Amtrak within 90 days of signing up for AGR, you will also earn the 500 point bonus! B)

I got notified within a few seconds when I applied online. (The card came a few weeks later.)


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Nov 1, 2008)

i didn't get the card. my checking account is too new. (opened october this year) so now what wait 10 years to build credit :angry:


----------



## sechs (Nov 2, 2008)

What does a checking account have to do with it? The only place that it might appear in your credit record is on a Chex report, which Chase would not be checking for a credit card.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 2, 2008)

You need to build some credit before AGR will give you the card. Try a student/beginner credit card account at your bank, or perhaps a local credit union. Use this card for a few months, show a good payment history, and then getting the AGR card will be a lot more likely.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Nov 2, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> The thing with credit cards is to try and pay the balance in full each month. Then you don't have to worry about interest or the APR rate. I'm not saying I'm better than most people, but I've had numerous credit cards for the past 20 years, and I think there were only 2 or 3 times I didn't pay the full balance. (But then I paid it all, and all the next balance, the following month.) If I can't afford to pay cash, I don't charge it!


And if you are going to pay credit card interest, you may find that shopping around for the best rate and not getting AGR points for your credit card purchases may overall be a better deal than paying the AGR card interest rate and getting the AGR points.

But yes, trying to avoid buying things that you don't have cash in the bank to pay for and don't actually need is generally a good idea.


----------

